# Not rumor..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Avon Pier will have new owners this year... Hopefully a good thing...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Will they allow shark fishing?
Js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I do not know the owners,so hard to say.. Most piers on obx do not..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

js1172 said:


> Will they allow shark fishing?
> Js


i hope not shark fishing interferes with me fishing for norwegian spot with my 12/0 and slab of ray


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> i hope not shark fishing interferes with me fishing for norwegian spot with my 12/0 and slab of ray


 I agree 100% Kingfisher, When I put my Tuna heads/ray wings out 500 yards for those "New Zealand" sea mullet I don't care for those Damn "sharkers" and their surf spinners getting in the way!!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

..but will they allow spotted puppy mullet fishing?..I mean you can only fish for Norwegian guppy cod so much.gotta change it up once and while..how about camel toed sand snapper.good eatin there..


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> ..but will they allow spotted puppy mullet fishing?..I mean you can only fish for Norwegian guppy cod so much.gotta change it up once and while..how about camel toed sand snapper.good eatin there..


 You are right Spike, I saw several camel toed sand snapper I'd like to eat last year! The finest ones are the "Lithawanian" snappers!
"Geezer"


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Them camel toed sand snappers tend to gravitate to the guy with the biggest "pole"


----------



## wv_surf (Jul 12, 2013)

Just the big fat ones. I hear the smaller ones are better eating.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

..kuro village has taken the keys....yoga at sunrise...vegan specials all summer long....


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

They used the words "Resort Area" ---- Those words used on Hatteras Island kinda scares me ! ---- River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> ..kuro village has taken the keys....yoga at sunrise...vegan specials all summer long....


 Yep that's what I hear... Hopefully the owner of spa kuro is as ok with fishermen as yoga experts....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Talked to Gary Shuey today, he's been in contact with Keith who manages the pier, Keith says no big changes, ken, Shuey says hey!
Js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> Talked to Gary Shuey today, he's been in contact with Keith who manages the pier, Keith says no big changes, ken, Shuey says hey!
> Js


 yep I've been in contact with Keith as well,he's not positive he will still be manager.. Do hope they change closing policy in fall to at least 12 midnight.. Tell Shuey that both Tater and I said hello!


----------

